# Would this work?



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just wondering if this recipe would work. Not looking to do deer or anything big... just little stuff to experiment with...squirrel, rabbit, muskrat, maybe coyote. I know a few of you have given me recipes but I am trying to find something that is the simplest for now and cheapest being a full time college student...The link gives the step by step and recipe, I would be interested in the first recipe I think. I cannot find aluminum sulphate though, only magnesium sulphate in stores... would that work? It also sounds as if he doesn't scrape it until after it has soaked for 48 hours?

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1983-01-01/How-To-Tan-Rabbit-Hides.aspx?page=2

Thanks


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

Those are pickles not tans. Why not spend 20 bucks and get the right stuff.

From my DROID dammit!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Doug Bridges said:


> Those are pickles not tans. Why not spend 20 bucks and get the right stuff.
> 
> From my DROID dammit!


Because we're not telling him what he wants to hear.

SURE!! #1 sounds AWESOME..let us know how that works out!


----------

